

ReSharper: Reflections on recent news - timrobinson
http://blogs.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2011/02/reflections-on-recent-news/

======
timrobinson
If I've understood correctly, JetBrains are building Reflector functionality
into ReSharper.

(I've been paying JetBrains money for ReSharper licences almost as long as
I've been programming on .NET, and I don't intend to stop.)

